# Shoot for StatusInk Magazine



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 17, 2009)

Outakes from a recent shoot for Status Ink Magazine

1






2





3





4


----------



## MelissaMarieImagery (Aug 17, 2009)

I like the third shot better than the 4th in terms of the cropping with the tattoo being visible like that. It kind of bothers me that you don't see her elbows or the bottom of her thumb. I do like that you have her slightly out of focus to bring attention to the ink, though.

I think the "glow" in the first two images is a tiny bit too drastic.

I absolutely adore the model and the poses. You captured fun expressions that don't look really forced, and the colours are absolutely beautiful. Pink is my fave ^_^ And I guess I'm partial to her because she is all modded up!


----------



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you Melissa


----------



## Crimsonandwhite (Sep 1, 2009)

what was your light set up?


----------



## Minea (May 10, 2018)

vegasvisionstudios said:


> Outakes from a recent shoot for Status Ink Magazine
> 
> 1
> 
> ...


Hello

I am looking for that magazine with that cover girl ! Can someone send it to me in pdf or printed can i buy it?
Statusink magazine 2009 volumen 2 issue 4
I lost mine...
I have a picture in it I need only that Page. 

Contact me: mineah2006@yahoo.com

Thanks!


----------



## snowbear (May 10, 2018)

Minea said:


> Hello
> 
> I am looking for that magazine with that cover girl ! Can someone send it to me in pdf or printed can i buy it?
> Statusink magazine 2009 volumen 2 issue 4
> ...


Maybe you should contact the magazine publisher.  This thread is nine years old, and the OP hasn't signed on since 2012.


----------

